# Theater maybe in idea stage



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

Yes for real, going to talk with owner


----------



## Tommythecat (Apr 6, 2006)

What 15's are those?


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

Dayton Titanic MKiii 15's


This is what there now

MC-1









4 x Crown K2









2 x EV QRx 218S

2 x B&W 801 fronts

2 x B&W 803 rears

1 x some JBL 3 way crap for a center


Runco VX1-c [oh yeah its getting replaced]

H-20 sat box [newest HD sat at this time]

Blu ray panasonic [keeping maybe/even though new]


More news later


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Diru said:


> Dayton Titanic MKiii 15's
> 
> 
> This is what there now
> ...


"1 x some JBL 3 way crap for a center " <--- I kind of want to punch you in the face for this. B&W's with this? C'mon!


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

havok20222 said:


> "1 x some JBL 3 way crap for a center " <--- I kind of want to punch you in the face for this. B&W's with this? C'mon!



How abouts I bend over, give a larger area to hit. 

Yes B&W's, I wouldn't **** you.

You can't make this **** up.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm lost....are you building/buying a small theater or what exactly?

And what's wrong w/JBL....Almost everything I'm running is JBL (L880s, LC1) 

I'll take that piece of crap JBL center from you


Jeremy


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

niceguy said:


> I'm lost....are you building/buying a small theater or what exactly?
> 
> And what's wrong w/JBL....Almost everything I'm running is JBL (L880s, LC1)
> 
> ...


Old JBL is great, But I personally don't care for the JBL not in CA 

Chad


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Then my my Roland DS-90s so I can get something better (sold the Alesis M1s already)


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

that is going to be insane. are you going to build a dedicated theater room?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

scott_fx said:


> that is going to be insane. are you going to build a dedicated theater room?


I don't think he's going to have nearly enough low end, unless he's doing that sub system per side


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

ha... yeah, anything less then 16 15" subs is a waste :lol:


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

niceguy said:


> I'm lost....are you building/buying a small theater or what exactly?
> 
> And what's wrong w/JBL....Almost everything I'm running is JBL (L880s, LC1)
> 
> ...


JBL is fine, until you consider the rest of his gear. B&Ws, a Lexicon Pre and Crown Pro-amps. 

It's kinda like buying a Ferrari and then replacing the factory rims with something you found at Walmart.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Did you cut the baffles too short, there are holes at the end of each one  

A couple of pieces of duck tape will fix those.


----------



## Tommythecat (Apr 6, 2006)

scott_fx said:


> ha... yeah, anything less then 16 15" subs is a waste :lol:


Well, if you plan to go lower than 30Hz I'd say so.


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

scott_fx said:


> ha... yeah, anything less then 16 15" subs is a waste :lol:


http://www.kipnis-studios.com/The_Kipnis_Studio_Standard/Screening_Room.html
http://www.kipnis-studios.com/The_Kipnis_Studio_Standard/Cinema_Beta.html

That's what this guy thinks too!


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

havok20222 said:


> http://www.kipnis-studios.com/The_Kipnis_Studio_Standard/Screening_Room.html
> http://www.kipnis-studios.com/The_Kipnis_Studio_Standard/Cinema_Beta.html
> 
> That's what this guy thinks too!


Why is putting the amps directly in front of the speakers a good thing?


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

evan said:


> Why is putting the amps directly in front of the speakers a good thing?


Tell ya what. Scratch up 6 Mil, build your own. THEN criticize.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sorry, I was joking about the JBL vs B&Ws 

But this is a small commercial theater or a huge private one (or is there a difference depending on your budget?)


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

havok20222 said:


> Tell ya what. Scratch up 6 Mil, build your own. THEN criticize.


Geez... tough crowd today...

I was actually asking the question in the hopes that someone would have an answer.


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

evan said:


> Geez... tough crowd today...
> 
> I was actually asking the question in the hopes that someone would have an answer.


The speakers are slightly raised above the amps, or so it appears. The amps are all on stands to limit vibration as well. I don't think they would block too much audio, and really add some sexy aesthetic appeal by putting all those mac tube amps up where everyone can see/enjoy them.


----------

